# [Wet Thumb Forum]-North Jersey Aquarium Society - Fall Show and Giant Fish Auction



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

NJAS' 2004 All-Species Fall Show and Giant Fish Auction

Sanctioned show featuring The BIG Apple Betta Group and IBC.

Guest Speakers:

- Chuck Davis "Fishroom Tour"
- Lee Finley "Catfish"
- Wayne Liebel "South American Cichlids"

Details - http://www.njas.net/documents/FallAuction04.pdf
Tearoff flyer - http://www.njas.net/documents/Fall04_tearoff.pdf
Fall Show & Giant Fish Auction - Schedule - http://www.njas.net/documents/Schedule_of_Events_for_Fall_Show_and_Auction.pdf

NJAS HOTLINE = 732-541-1392
If you have additional questions, email me: webmaster at njas.net


----------

